

Files and folders - jansen
http://jansen.co/files-and-folders

======
FredDollen
Search only interfaces are limiting. I feel you need both - a hierarchy is a
valuable tool for browsing, if you aren't sure what you are searching for.

~~~
jansen
I agree.

~~~
Chris2048
topic concluded.

